# This campsite needs to be avoided....



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Porto Covo - Stalagluft Campsite 

...at all costs - it is truly rank. It needs taking off the Caravan Club Handbook and needs to be reported to the local council. It is absolutely sh*t. We only stayed as we arrived nearing nightfall and didnt realise how crap it was until we parked up

This was our 'pitch' we overhung our bit as we were too long = as was the Hymer next door - neither are big units but the pitches were just too small 










Next doors plot was just a dead caravan filling all of his pitch as he has obviously done for the last twenty years...










The entire place reminds me of Bangladesh/Mumbai but at 16 Euros a night in October and then 2 Euros an hours for internet someone is taking the mick.

Avoid at all costs - we left first thing the next day - its been the most expensive campsite and by far the worst.

The wi-fi here is a bit wobbly so I will post other photos later


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I've seen and stayed on worse, one we stayed on had a collapsed sewer in front of our pitch and the Germans were using the hole to dump, we don't stay long

Loddy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not that unusual for continental sites I am afraid.

Like Loddy I have seen worse !!


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

dont see much wrong with it, as prev , ive seen and stayed in worse


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Two years ago on Lake Garda 30 euros a night.
We were stuck in the middle of what can only be described as a retreat for the city dwellers.twenty odd year old caravans with tarpaulins over them, wooden structures all around.
They pay a yearly fee for the pitch and come out at wekends.
It was so awful I cannot remember the name, and had it not been so late at night i would have come straight off.

Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

All down the Moselle there are sites like that - the Mildew and Lichen is thicker than the fabric on some of the awnings.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

That is just how it is on very many European sites. Anyway, what is wrong with the caravan in the picture ?

Slightly off toplc. Why do so many people not like the " shanty town " appearance on many sites. Why shoiuldn't the local people make their weekend retreat comfortable and shaded ? It is the norm on many sites especially where it is hot so why not ? 

Give me that kind of place anyday as opposed to the regimented lines of the Caravan Club.

I guess that as you refer to the site as sh*t , you presumably think the same of Bangladesh and Mumbai. Quite offensive really.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We too have stayed in loads of campsites (especially in Italy & Spain) like that or far worse.

Amazing what you can do with an old caravan and a garden shed. Most have caravans far worse than that - all with fridges outside.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The "feel" of a campsite is far, far, more important that how "tidy" it is.

We stayed in a wide range of campsites in New Zealand earlier in the year.
One of the nicest and one we would happily return to, was just outside Invercargill. It needed a bit of TLC, but the owner/manager was friendly and choosing a pitch was "up to you - park where you're happiest mate", the site clearly had quite a few "permanent" residents but none of them kicked or bit.

The one site we wouldn't return to under any circumstances was a so called "premium" site near Arthur's Pass that was recommended to us. It was pristine with a wonderful lounge/kitchen/diner and spotless shower/toilet block it cost twice as much as the first site and was one of the few sites in NZ that charged extra for a hook-up.
It was horrible - "cold comfort" reception, notices everywhere "don't do this - don't do that" even charging of any electronic devices, 'phones, cameras, music players was forbidden in the lounge.

The OP would probably love it - but it wasn't for us.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry but I think your expecting to much , I been on many site's abroad
that resemble your photo's .
The standards of some pitches in Portugal can be a lot worse than where your parked and often a lot smaller .


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Think you have a lot to learn about foreign campsites! especially some of the portugese and spanish.

But not a lot different than some of the sites I have seen in this country where vans are often left on seasonal pitches for several years.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Shanty town on Lake Garda 30 euro a night with that view against a 7 euro air at the top of lake como with a lake view lovelly walks and nice restaurant.

keep your shanties.

Dave p


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

The best thing about my motorhome is that it has curtains and wheels.

Once the curtains are closed and your snuggled up under the duvet there is no difference between a five star luxury complex and a shanty town in the middle of a rubbish tip.

If when you open the curtains the following morning and are met by an intolerable situation, simply get those wheels rolling and move to something more suitable.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I think alot depends on times of year, early or late in the season the Europeans seem to just chill out and wait for summer to come, so you do tend to get the tired uncared for look at times with dead leaves and bare tree's not helping. 

I looked at this yesterday and thought the same as many of you have but didn't like to say incase I was just one of those who love to go and have adventures in all sorts of sites and situations. :lol: :lol: 

Mandy

On a site next to Lake Geneva there were hundreds of these shanty looking vans and much bigger, it has something to do with local laws and they have to keep them on wheels and cannot be seen as permanent as sites only have licences for tourers. :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A few more pix (and by the way I have editted the post as it WAS NOT an Orbitur site - we have found them to be quite good to excellent)




























My main gripe was the lack to pitch space - having difficulty getting our modest unit in proves that it was a bit cramped.

Those of you that think I am being fussy should note that up to this site and since they have beeen very good generally and the last one at San Pedro de Moel had a WC block that any quality hotel would be envious of.

I posted this to highlight a rubbish site and not to discuss whether or not I should close my curtains and forget that I am camped in a re-creation of Soweto.

The one and only night that we have ever locked our furniture up too! Not a great ambiance 

As to whether or not I think Mumbai is a sh*thole - would anyone here want to pay to camp in it - I think not!


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

The pitches do look smal but it is typical of alot of campsites abroad.

Derek


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I would not hesitate to stay on this site if it was where I wanted to be. If it didn't suit you that's fine but to rubbish it on a public forum is out of order. Did you tell the staff it was sh*t ?

If you carry on travelling and staying on sites you are likely to get much worse I suggest.


7 euro aire up the mountain somewhere is great but sometimes some people want to be settled on a site for a while, maybe to use as a base, holiday , keep the kids amused etc etc. If that site then has the shanty town feel, what is wrong with that?

.............." Don't go there it's full of Spanish. "......................

How I would like a euro for every time we have been told that.

( and yes I know this site is in Portugal. )


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

1302

I think your standards are higher than mine, the last photos you posted it looks pretty good for a foreign site, we don't ever use site facilities this is why we buy RVs we only need a tap leccy (sometimes) and a safe place to put on the handbrake, well foot brake in my case. :lol: 

Loddy

PS and as Dougie added you have been shot down !!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

billym said:


> I would not hesitate to stay on this site if it was where I wanted to be. If it didn't suit you that's fine but to rubbish it on a public forum is out of order. Did you tell the staff it was sh*t ?
> 
> )


Gawds sake....

If YOU like staying in a dump like this then do so and DONT tell me how I should wish to. It didnt suit me and I thought it a good idea to tell people how crap it is. A public forum about camping etc is exactly the place to highlight its shortcomings. And yes I told the staff it is/was sh%t

It isnt typical of the portuguese sites we have stayed on at all - the one tonight has free internet (otherwise I wouldnt spend money replying to threads that people havent read properly) :roll: This site is clean and tidy and not like anywhere that I might not like near Mumbai.... :lol:

If you actually do like sites like the one I have shown then pop me your email address and I'll send you directions so you can squeeze your m/h into there for a smelly rat infested week :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

loddy said:


> PS and as Dougie added you have been shot down !!!


I disagree.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote
..."If YOU like staying in a dump like this then do so and DONT tell me how I should wish to.".............

I didn't.

What I have given my opinion on is that the site looks typical of many,
that I would happily stay there if it suited, that I thought your Mumbai type comment was rather offensive and that you should't rubbish a site in that way ( sh*t, crap , should be reported to the council ) on a public forum. 

Everyone has a point of view. You should't get all SHOUTY when, after you have expressed a view, someone cares to take issue with it, in my opinion .

( or should we just believe everything we read on the internet as fact, you know, " This camp site must be avoided ".....OK then I will avoid it ! )

Happy travels.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lichen*



Stanner said:


> All down the Moselle there are sites like that - the Mildew and Lichen is thicker than the fabric on some of the awnings.


Talking of Lichen. Is it not a sign of pure clean air?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bootiful :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*HIG 1302*

Have made a note not to park next to HIG 1302. 
The pictures seem reasonable and like many Spanish or Portugese sites.
What was the setting and surrounding area like ?

If the OP thinks that site is bad , suggest he does not go on a guided tour to Morocco as most of the sites there on a recent CCC trip were vile. They were a ghetto with facilities often overflowing and hookups that showered sparks from exposed live wires. However by wild camping there and using our vans complete self sufficiency on some sites was the best solution. 
Brian


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

All of this confirms what we have come to after over 25 years of motorhoming both in UK and many countries in Europe. That is sites are either overcrowded with poor facilities or have reasonable spaces with decent facilities but cost an arm and a leg. Our solution we now focus our travels on France and stay on the aires and have enjoyable and relaxed trips. For visits elsewhere we opt for other forms of travel.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We have stayed at some shockers over the years in France. On many there are usually a few outfits which have never moved for years and can look a little/very untidy.
Obviously we don't stay on the shockers now and that is one of the plusses of having a M/H. So easy to move on and find a spot worth staying in.
The Caravan Club sites are in a class of there own when compared with many in Europe.
When we toured the Mozelle Valley there were numerous stelplatz which were fantastic and so tidy.

Bob


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

if people find sites like this acceptable im glad i only motorhome in the uk.

karlb


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

We recently stayed on a site in Marbella, what a shocker it was  However it got a favourable review on here. Everyone has a different view and expectations, it what makes us all different :wink:


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

karlb.. wrote
"if people find sites like this acceptable im glad i only motorhome in the uk."

What a lot he is missing. Different cultures, magnificent scenery, lovely food, Lots of Aires, Fine ACSI sites. France Passion. Many miles of empty roads. Lots of free wifi ,Good weather...etc etc

Although I do have have many happy memories of one night stop overs in Tescos in Stoke on Trent. 

In UK CCC & CC are killing the system with overpriced over regimented sites and wifi at £5 hr. However their CLs and CSs are great value .

Brian


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

max0603 said:


> We recently stayed on a site in Marbella, what a shocker it was


Your right, There are no decent sites in the Marbella area and never has been. We need to go there a couple of times a year and sad to say we now park the van up and stay in an apartment.

Ron


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have stayed on worse ones too, sadly, we were at one near St Tropez which was apalling, loos did not flush, very overcrowded and NOT hot water at all (in spite of advert).

We have also had very much worse in Spain - trying to find somewhere to stay during return to Santander we went to many and left all instantly. The worst was so overcrowded we had to do a 17+ point turn to get out! The vans were so close together that only one of the two next dorr to each other could have any window open - there was literally 5cm between units.........

So what you saw was not atypical but cerainly undesirable. I do suggest you write to the CC and pass on your comments, but don't expect instant action or removal from the book - that might take several years and numerous more complaints......

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: HIG 1302*



impala666 said:


> Have made a note not to park next to HIG 1302.


Sounds fine and unlikely to happen as you'll be on some scrapyard of a site whilst I am on a decent one (like ALL the other sites we have been on in the past month)

The one we are on now is super and just 16 Euros a night with internet - the 'toilet' I posted up in my OP was slightly more and in fact the most expensive site we have stayed on so far.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

billym said:


> What I have given my opinion on is that the site looks typical of many,
> that I would happily stay there if it suited, that I thought your Mumbai type comment was rather offensive and that you should't rubbish a site in that way ( sh*t, crap , should be reported to the council ) on a public forum.


Firstly - it isnt typical - my whole point
This is where are today...









and our view...










and second:
Surely a public forum about 'camping' is the best place to warn others of a terrible site/service - if some folk here wish to accept that camping eight inches away from your neighbour in a shanty town is fine then crack on with it - I dont. And there's no need to suggest that I am being picky - Im not.

I post on a few car forums and we 'dob' rubbish service in all the time - lousy garages and poor parts - it helps people out.

If you like I can pm you the name of the rotten Chinese restuarant around the corner from our house and the butcher who sells off meat - seeing as you'd (seemingly) be happy to use them and their poor service 

I'm done on this topic - a couple of folk thanked me for the advice that enough in my book to cancel out the no-sayers.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Im Really plesed this post came up because its just the type of site I like to avoid 
Bri


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote

If you like I can pm you the name of the rotten Chinese restuarant around the corner from our house and the butcher who sells off meat - seeing as you'd (seemingly) be happy to use them and their poor service 


No need to go to the trouble of pms. Why not just post their names and addresses on here ? I am sure nobody will mind .


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

The OP was only posting his experience of this campsite, just the same as countless others on this site, be it about campsites, manufacturers, dealers, repairers etc. 

What I don't understand is the number of replies stating that they had been on worse sites, how do they know, unless they have stayed on this particular site?

I for one am grateful for all reviews, good or bad.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

billym said:


> Quote
> 
> If you like I can pm you the name of the rotten Chinese restuarant around the corner from our house and the butcher who sells off meat - seeing as you'd (seemingly) be happy to use them and their poor service
> 
> No need to go to the trouble of pms. Why not just post their names and addresses on here ? I am sure nobody will mind .


You'll mind - you did when I posted details of a rotten campsite 
I hope you at least agree that 'todays' campsite is far more acceptable  (pix above)


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

BTW

Its my intention to list all the places we stayed at with a few words about the site and surrounding area when we get back. That with hopefully help any one setting out on the same trip.

This shot here is the Don Quixote site at Salamanca - random photo from my facebook to show that generally evert site (bar one) has been fine 










I've just updated some pix on my 'other' thread here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-93130.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree it does look sh!t but then all campsites are IMO.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes the view from your new campsite is great and you seem to have plenty of space. 

The reason I have taken issue with your OP is your emmotive use of language without explanation .In brief..........

truly rank
needs taking out of Caravan Club book
needs reporting to local council
absolutely sh*t
crap
reminds me of Bangladesh? Mumbai
Avoid at all costs
Dead caravan there for 20 years.


I understand that you had a small pitch but other than that you have offered no explanation as to what is wrong with it. You clearly didn't like it but I make an assumption that some people do or they wouldn't keep their caravans on it. 

So what was wrong with it? Why does it need reporting to the council ?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I wasnt going to waste any ore time/bandwidth on this but ...

The pictures pretty much sum it up I would imagine for most folk

I dont do 'lists' but to summarise - dirty WC's, broken equipment throughout, a dead' caravan next to us - one of many (as per pix) and I am sure the CC wouldnt like to think they were recommending such a dire site.

Crap and sh*t are my words to describe stuff I dont like - I didnt like that site 

Bangladesh and Mumbai are both generally overcrowded - not unlike the site in question. I'm done on this. I'm on another fine site not far from Santander (to labour a point)

That'll have to do you.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I personaly would not want to stay on a site like that, you have posted photos so people can come to their own opinions. 

Motorhoming to me is all about freedom. I like my own space. That site would not give me either.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Campsite review*

Thank you to the o/p for the review, just to add my twopeneth a lot of campsite owners in the U.K seem to think that an acre or two of grass is a campsite (this is fine for tents) and charge top dollar for inferior facilities over peek periods however a lot of European sites have hedged pitches some with shade and generally very good facilities for a reasonable fee.
Confucius say " you no likey look of campsite go elsewhere"
We always like to Google earth possible campsites to make sure its not next to a scrapyard or busy road etc.
Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Campsite review*



Codfinger said:


> We always like to Google earth possible campsites to make sure its not next to a scrapyard or busy road etc.
> Chris


Funnily enough, one of our favourite CL's is close to two scrapyards.

Pete


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*campsite review*

I used to work for our local scrapyard which is right next to a campsite, when the frag machine was on full chat turning scrap cars into cornflakes with all the noise, smoke, dust and smells, the odd explosion as a gas bottle went thro the machine and the vibrations which we could feel in our house which is the other side of the hill would no doubt make for a nice and relaxing holiday, the frag has recently been decomissioned due to complaints from the campsite.
Chris


----------

